# Everybody ignores my amber lights.



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I think i had 1 person the whole storm actually heed my yellow lights and slow down a little. 

I'm just waiting for some ass-hat to run into me while i have my amber warning lights on and i'm doing a driveway.

I'm gonna say, "Didn't you see me ass-hat? I had my amber strobes flashing."

and they'll say, "Yea but i have the right of way and you pulled in front of me"

I'm waiting for it to happen cause i know it will. I don't think it should/would be my fault. Even if they have the right of way they have an obligation to heed to warning lights, especially in a damn snow storm. IMO ignoring warning lights is NEGLIGENT.

I wouldn't be half surprised if while i was plowing a driveway in a snow storm, i didn't notice someone coming from a ways off and pulled out into the street. Because they completely ignored my amber warning lights they're racing along at 40 or so not bothering to touch their brakes when they saw my lights, they then hit they're brakes but obviously can't stop, they smash into me killing me.

If i die early this will be how it happens.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

jesus man sounds like you had it rough in ny the amber light is only to alert others that your vehicle is working if they heed then they are being nice to you, most dont though thats just how it works .it sounds like you want to get hit and when it happens i will laugh because it will be your fault the street has the righ of way. dont mean to be dick but its all part of the game


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

mc1;688078 said:


> jesus man sounds like you had it rough in ny the amber light is only to alert others that your vehicle is working if they heed then they are being nice to you, most dont though thats just how it works .it sounds like you want to get hit and when it happens i will laugh because it will be your fault the street has the righ of way. dont mean to be dick but its all part of the game


yup ... amber lights don't mean you have the right to do what you want.

to the OP , be thankful your just doing driveways. in larger parking lots amber lights are like an idiot beacon. every idiot within 10 miles is drawn to it.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't want to get hit. Every time i'm entering the road i look both ways. But the fact of the matter is that many roads i can't see both ways the distance i'd like. Especially when we're getting hammered with 2'' an hour. Someone cruising along at 40 could easily close a gap larger than what i could see on occasion.

I was working during the dusk hour and some people didn't even have their driving lights on and we were getting 2'' an hour. They'd just all the sudden appear. If everyone else was as cautious as i am i wouldn't be worried.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

it just goes to show how stupid most people are, i feel the same way about dumb ass people not even attempting to slow down. i did however see an article in the paper that said troopers responded to something like 550 accidents over the snowy weekend in ct, so im just assuming people in ct have no common sence and cant drive.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cjasonbr;688068 said:


> I think i had 1 person the whole storm actually heed my yellow lights and slow down a little.
> 
> I'm just waiting for some ass-hat to run into me while i have my amber warning lights on and i'm doing a driveway.
> 
> ...


You have to remember that a majority of people just aren't that smart, and are clueless to their surroundings.

Your light means nothing as far a giving you any sort of authority to gain right of way. If you hit someone it will be your fault. Why you think it shouldn't be is beyond me!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

SO you have a "amber light" ????

Your amber light means you are working along the raodway. you with your amber light flashing still has to yeld the right of way... (maybe even more so because of the light)

What you think having amber light means "Get the **** out of my way so i can get my work done and get paid"?


----------



## swal123 (Dec 7, 2008)

in taxachusetts poeple are looking to hit you!!!! i plow the ambulace companys in my erea and there are poeple just waiting to hit me.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah i agree people should slow down and let us out, but they don't have to so they never will. I just get mad when i am backing out into a road near a red light, which is red and someone blocks the drive when they could have just stopped ten feet early and let me out and back in before the light even changes. I also love people who see me and just speed up so that if i was ever unable to stop backing down a hill towards a road and did slide out into the road they would just make the accident worse... It would be an awesome rule if from 1:00am to 7:00am drivers had to yield to plow trucks.. i'd get my work done twice as fast


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

JDiepstra;688140 said:


> Your light means nothing as far a giving you any sort of authority to gain right of way. If you hit someone it will be your fault. Why you think it shouldn't be is beyond me!


Actually it does. The 'right of way' isn't an absolute right. One has an obligation to yield his right of way if coming upon a potentially hazardous situation.

If Joe Schmo is coming around a corner during a snow storm and see's amber beacons up ahead around that corner, then a reasonable person should figure there might be something going on around that corner, Joe Schmo has an obligation to take the proper precautions. i.e. slow down enough to be sure he can stop in time if indeed the warning lights are an indication of a possibly hazardous situation.

I wish more people realized that.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

cjasonbr;688345 said:


> Actually it does. The 'right of way' isn't an absolute right. One has an obligation to yield his right of way if coming upon a potentially hazardous situation.
> 
> If Joe Schmo is coming around a corner during a snow storm and see's amber beacons up ahead around that corner, then a reasonable person should figure there might be something going on around that corner, Joe Schmo has an obligation to take the proper precautions. i.e. slow down enough to be sure he can stop in time if indeed the warning lights are an indication of a possibly hazardous situation.
> 
> I wish more people realized that.


Your gonna get hit for sure thinking like that. Then you are going to get sued. In MA you never have the right a way while in reverse or while entering a roadway from a driveway unless there is a traffic light signaling you to go. You also never have the right of way turning left unless again there is a traffic light giving you that right. You do not have the right to be a 'potentially hazardous situtation' either that's called reckless driving. People are idiots and inconsiderate and really just plain stupid. It's up to the rest of us with intelligence to look out for them and make sure they don't hurt themselves even if it means stopping at the end of the driveway so they can drive by. I get my satisfaction in getting the brightest amber lights I can find just to annoy them. It does help when you look at them as they drive by and you can tell they are having a hard time seeing the road beyond you lol.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i found the complete opposite of this over the weekend. everyone would slow way or stop when we were on the road/clearing an intersection/backing up/whatever. we only had maybe 3 or 4 people pass us the whole time we were on the roads plowing.
maybe you need more lights?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Idk people seem to be a little more cautious when I have my lights on, they slowed down and moved to the other side of the road and such. I only ran into a few idiots


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Cheer up!! The cops and firefighters on the board will tell you they pay no attention to their blue and red lights or siren. Right guys.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

russ130;688363 said:


> Your gonna get hit for sure thinking like that. Then you are going to get sued. In MA you never have the right a way while in reverse or while entering a roadway from a driveway unless there is a traffic light signaling you to go. You also never have the right of way turning left unless again there is a traffic light giving you that right. You do not have the right to be a 'potentially hazardous situtation' either that's called reckless driving. People are idiots and inconsiderate and really just plain stupid. It's up to the rest of us with intelligence to look out for them and make sure they don't hurt themselves even if it means stopping at the end of the driveway so they can drive by. I get my satisfaction in getting the brightest amber lights I can find just to annoy them. It does help when you look at them as they drive by and you can tell they are having a hard time seeing the road beyond you lol.


C'mon. I've already said in two different posts i look both ways, etc, etc. What else should i do? Get out and put my ear to the ground?

I never said in such a situation i would have the right of way. What i said was they have an obligation to yield the right of way - which directly implies that they have the right of way to begin with.

and i never said i have "the right to be a 'potentially hazardous situtation" either. That's just ridiculous.

On a side note though. If i had already backed into the street - and established my position similar to an NBA call - and had an orange beacon going. What gives the other driver the "right of way"?

I guarantee you there is no law saying "In MA you never have the right a way while in reverse or while entering a roadway".


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

A yellow light is not a red light. You are not a emergency responder so your yellow light means nothing. How long have you had your license, because thats scary that you think your yellow light gives you some sort of rite of way or anybody should yield you anything. Even if you were a volunteer fire firefighter driving a fire truck with all of the red lights, RED lights and siren on and you pulled in front of on coming traffic and someone hit the fire truck, the fire truck in liable.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

ksgcapecod;688378 said:


> Cheer up!! The cops and firefighters on the board will tell you they pay no attention to their blue and red lights or siren. Right guys.


that is an absolute 100% fact


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

John Mac;688391 said:


> A yellow light is not a red light. You are not a emergency responder so your yellow light means nothing. How long have you had your license, because thats scary that you think your yellow light gives you some sort of rite of way or anybody should yield you anything. Even if you were a volunteer fire firefighter driving a fire truck with all of the red lights, RED lights and siren on and you pulled in front of on coming traffic and someone hit the fire truck, the fire truck in liable.


This is the kind of thinking that i'm talking about John Mac. The driving manual is free folks!

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/dmanual/index.htm

"A flashing yellow light is a warning. Proceed with caution, and stay alert."

I'm not saying i have any rights to be a hazard. Or anything else stupid like that. I'm just saying i wish people were more careful and curteous.


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

nekos;688090 said:


> amber lights are like an idiot beacon. every idiot within 10 miles is drawn to it.


Ain't THAT the truth !!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> I'm not saying i have any rights to be a hazard. Or anything else stupid like that. I'm just saying i wish people were more careful and curteous.


That would be nice, forget it, people don't care about you or your light. As far as they are concerned you are in their way and slowing them down. How many construction workers have been killed on the road with yellow lights on? How many cops have been killed on the side of the road with red and blue lights? I could go on but I won't.


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

I find its just a lack of common courtesy everyone thinks that their time is more important than yours. Even here in montreal we are a winter city you would think people would know how its done by now everyone forgets how to drive when the snow falls.....so much so that they had to make it law to have winter tires..

-Dan


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

cjasonbr;688389 said:


> On a side note though. If i had already backed into the street - and established my position similar to an NBA call - and had an orange beacon going. What gives the other driver the "right of way"?


The fact that they have the right of way. If you are blocking the road than they cant just hit you, but you dont have the right to block the right of way either. They must take caution not to hit you if you are in the road, but if they do you are in the wrong for being there in the first place. Or so it has been explained to me before.

3 years ago the exact situation you described happened to me. I was plowing a driveway off a 25 mph side road. I needed to back into the road so I turned on the double rotating ambers and looked both ways. There was nothing from either side, but I was maybe 300 feet from a turn. I was in the road 7 seconds when I got t boned. The other driver was a girl that got her license 5 days earlier. She came around the corner doing 40 mph in 3" of snow. Saw that I was in the road and made the decision to try to go between my plow and the mailbox ( maybe 5 feet) without slowing. When she was about 100 feet away I started to pull back in and she was under my truck a second later. I called the cops, This was the result:

She admitted to speeding +15, not wearing her sealtbelt, and talking on the phone ( not a law yet ). He treated her like gold cause she would have lost her provisional license if she got a ticket.

I got scolded for blocking the road. I explained that there were no cars when I backed out and had she not have been speeding I would have had more than enough time to get out of her way. His words were: " Just cause you are running around making $100 per hour doesnt give you the right to block the road whenever you want. I'll let you drive your truck out of here if you take it straight home ( Bent steering ), and if I ever see you block a road again I will give you a ticket for everything I can." He was a real nice guy.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

John Mac;688428 said:


> That would be nice, forget it, people don't care about you or your light. As far as they are concerned you are in their way and slowing them down. How many construction workers have been killed on the road with yellow lights on? How many cops have been killed on the side of the road with red and blue lights? I could go on but I won't.


My employer was rebuilding a 5 kilometer strech of 4 lane highway this summer and there was several close calls due to many motorists being so ignorant and ignoring warning signs and lights that are put up. The police had spent some days dressed as a road worker so they could catch some of the idiots.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

cjasonbr;688411 said:


> This is the kind of thinking that i'm talking about John Mac. The driving manual is free folks!
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/dmanual/index.htm
> 
> "A flashing yellow light is a warning. Proceed with caution, and stay alert.".


I'm pretty sure they are talking about like traffic lights or municipal installed lights. Anybody can get a yellow light and put it on their roof it doesn't mean we all need to stop everytime they back into a road.

Sorry to see you just don't get it, let's hope it doesn't cost somebody's life. And yes it is a law about being in reverse or entering a roadway that you have no 'right of way'.

Get over it already you need to wait if you don't like it then either don't plow or charge accordingly for having to wait. OH yeah and how long have you had your license?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have had red lights on while backing out of driveways and had people go onto the shoulder to go around me. I have been on the side of the road, my red lights on, my left turn signal on to get back on the road, my car at a 45 degree angle creeping into the lane and people pass me in the other lane. So don't think for a moment that they are going to pay any attention to an amber light.

With that said your amber light means nothing other than a warning that you are there. If backing into a roadway you cause an accident it would be considered unsafe backing and failure to yield right of way. I almost always stop for plows attempting to back out but have had man blatantly back out in front of me, forcing me to stop. I assume they have the same attitude that you displayed in your first post. 

I believe that some of the plow guys are young as on a clear day they drive around with the beacon on like it's cool! After ten years in the fire service and five years on the police force lights are no longer cool. However I have a led beacon on the roof and I had strobes in the tail lights. Backing out of my driveway I have about 9' in the road before I can see down it so I back out slow! I have found that if you don't drive like your forcing them to stop they are considerate enough to stop. And no, once your in the road they cannot just run into you but this does not mean you can back out in front of them (by a few feet) and say, HA, I was in the road already! You must use caution!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Amber lights give you NO rights. it is up to people to slow down. 
My ambers just attract people towards my truck. Kind of like an accident....everyone wants to see what happened


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cjasonbr;688068 said:


> I think i had 1 person the whole storm actually heed my yellow lights and slow down a little.
> 
> I'm just waiting for some ass-hat to run into me while i have my amber warning lights on and i'm doing a driveway.
> 
> ...


i will say this no matter if you have every strobe or led light they make bolted to the truck or lil Meijers blinking light on top ... i will still find a way to honk the horn ..... i should know i have about $2500 wrapped up in led/strobe lights on my truck


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

groundbreakers;688692 said:


> i will say this no matter if you have every strobe or led light they make bolted to the truck or lil Meijers blinking light on top ... i will still find a way to honk the horn ..... i should know i have about $2500 wrapped up in led/strobe lights on my truck


you remind me of my neighbor. this guy was left some serious loot so he had a special pace truck/ safety rig plowtruck .

well im in the l/r one night and all of a sudden, daylight im like what the hell is that, i look out this guy had more strobes spots floods neon hell he even had fire extinguihers in a custom rack.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

The other thing U see Is many people driving with amber lights down the road for on reason at all. They should only be used When needed! Probally why they are ignored so often, I see plow trucks all the time with them on just driving down the road there not plowing there just going from one job to another.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i do that but i plow for the town so im always plowing something.
people were contantly moving over for me to pass with my ambers on.
they would lsow down and move to the side. also no one would pass me when we wre plowing going slow if we needed to back up(opening intersections) they would wait.
so i didnt see any of these problems you guys are talking about


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

If ur plowing u put them on. If ur not plowing no need to have them on Unless its snowing sideways maybe.Thats just how I see it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill agree with you. but when were on town roads they actually told us to leave them on (not sure why) so i do as im told


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

cjasonbr;688411 said:


> This is the kind of thinking that i'm talking about John Mac. The driving manual is free folks!
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/dmanual/index.htm
> 
> ...


That's for a flashing traffic light!


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

nekos;688090 said:


> amber lights are like an idiot beacon. every idiot within 10 miles is drawn to it.


Thank you for the new signature.

As for the thread topic, I had a woman come up behind me the other day and start honking her horn relentlessly. All i was doing was pushing the snow i had just backdragged into the ditch at the end of the lane. But because she was soooooo impatient, I made sure to take my sweet time getting evey last snowflake off the road before moving. It was on a street with a grass boulevard separating the other direction so she had nowhere to go around.

Basically if you're nice to me, i'll be nice back. But if you're a jerk to me, well....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cjasonbr;688345 said:


> Actually it does. The 'right of way' isn't an absolute right. One has an obligation to yield his right of way if coming upon a potentially hazardous situation.
> 
> If Joe Schmo is coming around a corner during a snow storm and see's amber beacons up ahead around that corner, then a reasonable person should figure there might be something going on around that corner, Joe Schmo has an obligation to take the proper precautions. i.e. slow down enough to be sure he can stop in time if indeed the warning lights are an indication of a possibly hazardous situation.
> 
> I wish more people realized that.


Nice try professor. Believe me, in a case where you go bombing out into the road and give a reason well "officer I had my cool orange flashy deals going" you would be the one responsible for causing the hazardous situation and would get the ticket. I can't even believe I am wasting my time having such a stupid conversation with someone who thinks he's cool cause he has a $19.99 strobe from Walmart.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

nekos;688090 said:


> yup ... amber lights don't mean you have the right to do what you want.
> 
> to the OP , be thankful your just doing driveways. in larger parking lots amber lights are like an idiot beacon. every idiot within 10 miles is drawn to it.


lol i know. People should get out of the freakkking way though, serious in NJ theyre pretty bad here. I know ive used rotating halogen "cheapies" and they suck, no one sees them easy and dont care, theyll drive 20mph in front of you down the highway and never look back. Looks like a firefly in their rear view mirror.

Now that i "splurged" and got a Whelen liberty LED bar, same as most cop cars have, its so damn bright especially at night that people move over sometimes like I AM A COP lol. i only use it on the road when its bad out though. People usually will stop backing up immediately though when plowing or salting with it so thats its biggest benefit.

Our one plow driver in the f150 is using the "rotating halogen" so far this season, and has the same complaints i did at first. We just ordered 2 of the Whelen mini-Justice LED lights that are like $500 for a 22" bar and a full size Whelen LED Justice bar with front take down lights built in for the f350, no more problems after those go on. Heres a picture


















*the last two images were TOO BIG so I removed them...if you can re-size them and then re-post, I would appreciate it*....thanks, MIke


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks really good on there.
i find the same thing with mine. had absolutley NO problems this past weekend.
backing out i would wiat but 9 of 10 times they would stop for us anyways. none cut me off/passed me/tailgated me anything


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

If your backing onto a roadway in MA and get slammed into it will be your fault, flashing lights or not. I know a kid who got hit by a state tropper running a red light with the blue lights flashing, it was the troppers fault as this kid had the right of way. Your lights don't give you the right to be an ******* on the roads. 
There are so many a holes plowing driveways around my area who whip in and out of driveways with no regard to anyone who is on the road some rules and regulation of it needs to happen. Between that and the mess they leave I ****** hate them.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Joe D;689769 said:


> If your backing onto a roadway in MA and get slammed into it will be your fault, flashing lights or not. I know a kid who got hit by a state tropper running a red light with the blue lights flashing, it was the troppers fault as this kid had the right of way. Your lights don't give you the right to be an ******* on the roads.
> There are so many a holes plowing driveways around my area who whip in and out of driveways with no regard to anyone who is on the road some rules and regulation of it needs to happen. Between that and the mess they leave I F&ckin hate them.


AGREED. i always stop when im doing my drives but people were commonly stopping and allowing me to back out in front of them. But i also plow for the town and i had ZERO problems with people so its 2 different sides i guess
also i hate the people who plow into driveways,whip abck out and leave thier mess in my freshly plowed street , it really pisses me off


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

The key is that you NEVER have "Right of Way" in New York. "Right of Way" is granted to other drivers.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Here in Rhode Island it seems that most plows run their lights ALL THE TIME like in between jobs and when parked in getting a coffee. Drivers get so used to seeing them it doesn't mean anything. (non towing tow trucks do this too) 

I only use mine when I'm at road edge. I find it less distracting w/ them off. Especially strobes in a snowstorm.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

:waving:well I am a city and a volunteer fire fighter and I also plow so you can guess I have strobes and light bars........I assume nobody cares and if they do a take it as a gift....BUT nobody can tell the cops they didn’t see me and as long as I drive with due regard I should be alright......I don’t think that cjasonbr is saying drive recluses because his amber light is on.....he is saying people don’t respect the plow guy with our limited visibility and over weight trucks.....but even going to a working fire people just don’t care. I keep mine on so their is no excuse to why they didn’t see me


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is why I never bothered with amber lights. No one pays attention anyway. Like an earlier post stated, its like a beacon drawing in the idiots for miles. 

Dealing with inconsiderate drivers is our business. Get used to it and learn to smile at the morons. 

I've always wondered why these same morons are out driving during a blizzard anyway.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

jgoetter1;690999 said:


> This is why I never bothered with amber lights. No one pays attention anyway. Like an earlier post stated, its like a beacon drawing in the idiots for miles.
> 
> Dealing with inconsiderate drivers is our business. Get used to it and learn to smile at the morons.
> 
> I've always wondered why these same morons are out driving during a blizzard anyway.


As joe stated, "why bother?" I don't have strobes on any of my trucks or machines. All I can think about is how much money I saved not outfitting my equipment with lights.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

cjasonbr;688411 said:


> This is the kind of thinking that i'm talking about John Mac. The driving manual is free folks!
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/dmanual/index.htm
> 
> ...


You mean page 83 in Chapter 4? those are traffic lights.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

jgoetter1;690999 said:


> This is why I never bothered with amber lights. No one pays attention anyway. Like an earlier post stated, its like a beacon drawing in the idiots for miles.
> 
> Dealing with inconsiderate drivers is our business. Get used to it and learn to smile at the morons.
> 
> I've always wondered why these same morons are out driving during a blizzard anyway.


Ya mean ya don't want to put the lights on cuz they're cool?


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

RODHALL;688182 said:


> SO you have a "amber light" ????
> 
> Your amber light means you are working along the raodway. you with your amber light flashing still has to yeld the right of way... (maybe even more so because of the light)
> 
> What you think having amber light means "Get the **** out of my way so i can get my work done and get paid"?


Now this hurts. True, but it hurts.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

ksgcapecod;688378 said:


> Cheer up!! The cops and firefighters on the board will tell you they pay no attention to their blue and red lights or siren. Right guys.


Thats correct! But please understand that if I have an accident while running lights in a patrol car is is MY fault no matter whose fault it really is! So Im sure that the same applies to plowing.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

The lites are not always for the public but for our other drivers. If you have many rigs at one location it lets other drivers know where other equipment is working. The flash will warn you before you come around a blind spot. The worst is to take out your own equipment.:crying:


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't want to start an old thread but I was working today and watched a plow driver park in the burger king parking lot, leave the truck running (don't care) and left his amber light on the entire time he was inside eating.....WTF is up with that??


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i did that last storm... normally dont(no need to run lights on a parked truck) but i was in a rush
we had literally 15 minutes for dinner and that was more important to me than shutting the lights off
during that same storm another plower (has no lights) was attempting to shut down a "state highway" with his shovel crew so he could reposition to go in the drive again kind of funny


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I run my light for insurance reasons only. If someone runs into me, i can at least tell my insurance company that I was doing all I can to be safe. You can't make people be cautious but you can cover your own arse. i know some think its cool but thats not why I use mine.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats the only reason I every even put a light on my rig... And thats only really used in bad snowy conditions.... the cross-winds from the cornfields and snow flying from the plow makes it hard for people to see me...... I dont need someone who thinks they have to be somewhere "right now" to be parked into my truck. A little light and me watching out for "them" has worked out for me so far.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here where I live, it gives no right to anybody, and I know that. I turn on the lightbar, and hazards, anytime I'm stopped (if conditions are bad enough), and I wear a reflective vest when I must be outside the vehicle. Overkill, but people see me, and most people are courteous and slow down or move over for me. So far with that setup, having had to use it like 6 or 7 times in the 3 or 4 months I've been driving it, I've had no incidents that were even close calls.

I believe MI law says right of way must be given to any vehicle with red or blue flashing lights. And, a good 95% of people pull over and stop for any of those (police and EMS obviously being most common). So I guess it just depends on how courteous the people are where you are.


----------



## jaymorgan2 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Types pf Lights*



cjasonbr;688411 said:


> This is the kind of thinking that i'm talking about John Mac. The driving manual is free folks!
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/dmanual/index.htm
> 
> ...


 By flashing yellow lights, in this instance, they mean flashing from a sign on the side of a road. Signs such as school zone speed limit signs, upcoming signals, closed roads, traffic advisories, etc. Rather interesting interpretation of a flashing yellow light.. assuming they mean flashing on the top of a truck. 
Besides, it would be much less difficult for plow drivers to get the caution we deserve if there weren't so many A$$holes out there flying into traffic in reverse with no lights (overhead, reverse, brake) and no concerns. Other drivers are seriously afraid of getting hit as well, but probably assume that since you're one of the few actually using overhead lights, that you have a high concern for safety and a heightened sense of whats around you. The assumption is that since you have the proper equipment, you're a better driver than joe-schmo uninsured neighborhood plowguy. Sucks, but that's how it goes these days. People couldn't be bothered by other peoples safety.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

When I plow (all resi's) I always stop to check the road before backing out (most plowers should, right?) I use my beacon only when on busy streets as some of my driveways are in neighborhood areas with little or no traffic flow during a storm. I don't expect anyone to give me the right of way, yet some do. On the other hand, during the last storm I was backing out towards the street and my tail was still about 6 feet from the end of the drive and some knucklehead comes flying down the street blasting his horn for 50 yards before even reaching the drive I'm plowing...! Now that's an A=hole!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

This is what I found for Ohio: Chapter 2109 Enforcement and General Code Penalty.

2109.04 Road workers, motor vehicles and equipment excepted.
The provisions of this Traffic Code do not apply to persons, teams, motor vehicles and other equipment while actually engaged in work upon the surface of a street or highway within area designated by traffic control devices, but apply to such persons and vehicles when traveling to or from such work.
The drivers of snow plows, traffic line stripers, road sweepers, mowing machines, tar distributing vehicles and other vehicles utilized in snow and ice removal or road surface maintenance, while engaged in work upon a street or highway, provided such vehicles are equipped with flashing lights and such other markings as are required by law, and such lights are in operation when the vehicles are so engaged shall be exempt from criminal prosecution for violations of Sections 2131.01 to 2131.04, inclusive, 2131.06 to 2131.08, inclusive, 2131.31 and 2133.04. Such exemption shall not apply to such drivers when their vehicles are not so engaged. This section shall not exempt a driver of such equipment from civil liability arising from the violation of the sections referred to herein. (ORC 4511.04) (Ord. 1579-72.)

Now I just need a lawyer/cop to explain this to me in laymans terms.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Mid-Ohio - I'm guessing you probably already know what it says but in case someone is having problems with it here goes. In Ohio if you are plowing and you have your amber lights on you can pass on the right, drive on the left side of the road, cross the center line, pass in a no passing zone, use the cross over on a highway (the little areas you can reverse direction in), and drive below the minimum speed without worring about being sited for violations. But you can still be sued for property damage or personal injury.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

russ130;708126 said:


> Mid-Ohio - I'm guessing you probably already know what it says but in case someone is having problems with it here goes. In Ohio if you are plowing and you have your amber lights on you can pass on the right, drive on the left side of the road, cross the center line, pass in a no passing zone, use the cross over on a highway (the little areas you can reverse direction in), and drive below the minimum speed without worring about being sited for violations. But you can still be sued for property damage or personal injury.


Not so fast.... that ONLY applys to street plowers. someone plowing a parking lot or driveway is not covered by that law.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

theplowmeister;708330 said:


> Not so fast.... that ONLY applys to street plowers. someone plowing a parking lot or driveway is not covered by that law.


where does it say it only applies to street plowers? 
"and other vehicles utilized in snow and ice removal" sounds like we're covered, but I'm gonna call my buddy who is in fact a Ohio State Trooper and clear this up.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

if you read closely it does say that
ill highlight the key points in bold for you
*The provisions of this Traffic Code do not apply to persons, teams, motor vehicles and other equipment while actually engaged in work upon the surface of a street or highway within area designated by traffic control devices,* but apply to such persons and vehicles when traveling to or from such work.
*The drivers of snow plows, traffic line stripers, road sweepers, mowing machines, tar distributing vehicles and other vehicles utilized in snow and ice removal or road surface maintenance, while engaged in work upon a street or highway, provided such vehicles are equipped with flashing lights and such other markings as are required by law, and such lights are in operation when the vehicles are so engaged shall be exempt from criminal prosecution* for violations of Sections 2131.01 to 2131.04, inclusive, 2131.06 to 2131.08, inclusive, 2131.31 and 2133.04. *Such exemption shall not apply to such drivers when their vehicles are not so engaged*. This section shall not exempt a driver of such equipment from civil liability arising from the violation of the sections referred to herein. (ORC 4511.04) (Ord. 1579-72.)


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

ksgcapecod;688378 said:


> Cheer up!! The cops and firefighters on the board will tell you they pay no attention to their blue and red lights or siren. Right guys.


AMEN!!! No one EVER sees the lights on the engine and never pull over or when they do hear them they slam the brakes on then I have to swerve the engine or bus depending on what I am driving that shift.... In the summer when people have their windows down and don't pull over for my EMERGENCY lights I blast them with the air horn right next to their windows LOUD.... The rescue squad and the ambo have airhorns in the bumpers so they definately hear those...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with alot of the others, ambers don't me your higher if you will than the other drivers. In Kansas ambers mean that there is a need to use extra care in passing over taking or approaching the vehicle. They should be alert when they see your lights but you should still be kind and watch for stupid people not paying attention. I know it sucks but ambers only show you're there, citizens have no obligation to yield to your lights.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;708480 said:


> where does it say it only applies to street plowers?
> "and other vehicles utilized in snow and ice removal" sounds like we're covered, but I'm gonna call my buddy who is in fact a Ohio State Trooper and clear this up.


All a state trooper will do is pretend to know all the answers. Go with what the documentation says.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I did call and talk to my state trooper buddy and what he said is that what I posted earlier is for the city of Columbus only, not for the entire state of Ohio, and does in fact pertain to snow plow drivers contracted through the city of Columbus. However the state of Ohio as a whole does NOT recognize all plow trucks with "safety lights" like us to have any sort of right of way or any special privileges over any other driver. So with that said, drive safely and watch your ass!


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Plowmiester and Colligan have it right I didn't bother mentioning that since its right there in black and white. It does clearly say "while actually engaged in work upon the surface of a street or highway". If you arfe plowing a driveway and are in the street though you may be actually engaged in your work you wouldn't be engaged in work on the street but instead the driveway. Dropping your blade early doesn't mean you are engaged in work on the street either. To be considered to be working on the street you have to be getting paid to actually be plowing the street not the driveway and you have to be getting paid from the owner of the street be it the town, city, county or state. If you don't have a contract to plow a street or highway then this whole section in the law book doesn't apply to you 

Mid-Ohio your buddy I believe is mistaken since that law you posted is not a city ordinance but in fact is Ohio law. I see you may be a little confused here thinking that applies to all plow trucks even in Columbus. It only applies to plow trucks contracted by the state or city or town or county, whoever owns the road you are actually on while breaking those traffic laws. It is only those laws you can break and you can only break them if you have your lights on too. Oddly it allows you these freedoms while you are enroute to and from the work areas too. "but apply to such persons and vehicles when traveling to or from such work." I'd watch yourself here since I believe this means changing direction on the highway and that type of thing. This is open to interpretation but that's not for you to interpret but a judge. Just because you won't get a ticket for making those infractions you can still be sued for any accidents you are found at fault for amber light or not. I used to plow for the highway department and we always gave up the right of way for safety sake not just liabiblity.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

russ130 you are right sir


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

brad96z28;688950 said:


> The other thing U see Is many people driving with amber lights down the road for on reason at all. They should only be used When needed! Probally why they are ignored so often, I see plow trucks all the time with them on just driving down the road there not plowing there just going from one job to another.


I agree, 3 days after a storm I still see plow guys riding around with strobes and roof blinkies on. Must be wired direct to the plow.

I put mine on when dropping the blade and shut if off when the job is done unless it is a severe whiteout and visibiliy is about 2' in front of the truck.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

jgoetter1;690999 said:


> This is why I never bothered with amber lights. No one pays attention anyway. Like an earlier post stated, its like a beacon drawing in the idiots for miles.
> 
> Dealing with inconsiderate drivers is our business. Get used to it and learn to smile at the morons.
> 
> I've always wondered why these same morons are out driving during a blizzard anyway.





blowerman;691041 said:


> As joe stated, "why bother?" I don't have strobes on any of my trucks or machines. All I can think about is how much money I saved not outfitting my equipment with lights.


I guess we here in wisconsin have the same opinions. I think amber lights are pointless on private trucks, City trucks, County trucks, fine, because here state law prevents you from passing them, but all these guys driving around with a hundred frickin strobe lights on, watch where you're going. stop before you back out of somewhere at 20mph, drive with your headlights on.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We drive with all headlights and strobes on, at all times. Insurance company requires it.

I don't necessarily view it as a "power kick", more as a means of ensuring the safety of our drivers. My F350 weighs in at 13k loaded, nobody really wants to hit that head on because they "couldn't see me coming or couldn't see the plow on the front".

Now we obey all laws; don't go screaming out into the streets without looking first. Safety is #1 with me, and people really can't drive around here.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Ever see a firetruck going to a fire... Lights, siren, air horns all going. Upon returning back to the fire house there all off. The emergency is over.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

One of our guys backed into a car in a parking lot the other day, the guy came in the entrance and our guy never saw him. He had a working backup alarm, and strobe lights on, in wisconsin that doesnt matter, if you're backing up, you dont have the right of way.


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

russ130;688567 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are talking about like traffic lights or municipal installed lights. Anybody can get a yellow light and put it on their roof it doesn't mean we all need to stop everytime they back into a road.
> 
> Sorry to see you just don't get it, let's hope it doesn't cost somebody's life. And yes it is a law about being in reverse or entering a roadway that you have no 'right of way'.
> 
> Get over it already you need to wait if you don't like it then either don't plow or charge accordingly for having to wait. OH yeah and how long have you had your license?


Not sure about mass law - but in CT you are supposed to have a flashing light permit. The problem is that this law is never enforced, yes anyone can buy yellow lights - but are supposed to be permitted to use them


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Below is a paragraph from Mass Gen Laws Chapter 90 Sec. 7

"No motor vehicle so operated shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating light in any direction except pursuant to section seven E of this chapter; provided, however, that this shall not apply to the use of rear directional signals nor to the proper use of vehicle hazard warning signals as provided for by this section."

Chapter 90 Section 7E applies to red and blue lights in regards to police, firefighters, etc. Generally people with the red flashing lights in front are call firefighters and they are supposed to get a permit from the fire chief. (This isn't a quote read at your leisure if you wish).

In a nutshell Chapter 90 Sec. 7 prohibits anyone other than what it states in that chapter and section E from having flashing, rotating or oscillating lights. It is also generally disregarded for any plow trucks, etc. unless you come across a cop with a hair across his arse. It is also a useful chapter when you get that wise arse kid that has no respect for anyone but just so happens to have one of those stupid license plate brackets with the lights spinning around on it.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

ksgcapecod;719387 said:


> Below is a paragraph from Mass Gen Laws Chapter 90 Sec. 7
> 
> "No motor vehicle so operated shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating light in any direction except pursuant to section seven E of this chapter; provided, however, that this shall not apply to the use of rear directional signals nor to the proper use of vehicle hazard warning signals as provided for by this section."
> 
> ...


Yes I saw this but one could argue the "the proper use of vehicle hazard warning signals" part and argue that in poor vision conditions such a light increases safety. Such an arguement would probably be won in court so the cops won't go there. I mean seriously would you want to be the cop that nailed someone for being too careful? But the OP is an idiot thinking he has all the power of an emergency vehicle just cause he has a flashing amber light on his truck. Its because of an idiot like that, that the state will ban all amber lights after he kills someone, there will be no more room for arguement on this law.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

I plow in rural areas, and don't have many other vehicles with lighting when I am out, however this past week-end I was visiting in a major Michigan city and had heavy snow. I was amazed at the number of pick-ups with plows on that ran around town with their lights on. Never shut them off, even when getting fuel. It got to the point that even I ignored it very quickly, even more that the drivers seemed to think that their amber lights make them special. To answer the question, I turn mine off unless I am working, or the weather is such that the additional warning power is needed.


----------



## Scotte199 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mid-Ohio Scaper said:


> This is what I found for Ohio: Chapter 2109 Enforcement and General Code Penalty.
> 
> 2109.04 Road workers, motor vehicles and equipment excepted.
> The provisions of this Traffic Code do not apply to persons, teams, motor vehicles and other equipment while actually engaged in work upon the surface of a street or highway within area designated by traffic control devices, but apply to such persons and vehicles when traveling to or from such work.
> ...


In Nevada we purchase a permit from NHP that has a provision that allows us to run lights to and from work as we are road hazards with wide plows and back drags


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

RODHALL said:


> SO you have a "amber light" ????
> 
> Your amber light means you are working along the raodway. you with your amber light flashing still has to yeld the right of way... (maybe even more so because of the light)
> 
> What you think having amber light means "Get the **** out of my way so i can get my work done and get paid"?


Sounds like a good thing to say to me.


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

I just bought a backhoe, and added an LED strobe bar to the roof. It's about 18 inches by 6, and about 2 inches tall. The problem is that the roof on the hoe is 13 feet up, so the roof shields the light unless you walk away from the machine.

Have not yet come up with an idea to get the light up higher so it can be seen.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

emmett518 said:


> I just bought a backhoe, and added an LED strobe bar to the roof. It's about 18 inches by 6, and about 2 inches tall. The problem is that the roof on the hoe is 13 feet up, so the roof shields the light unless you walk away from the machine.
> 
> Have not yet come up with an idea to get the light up higher so it can be seen.


Do led lightheaded in the sides, back, grille, etc.

not sure how much coverage you're looking for, but it doesn't need to look like a Christmas tree.
https://www.whelen.com/product/amber-division/ion-t-series-mini-t-series/


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just turn on your hazard lights, don't know what backhoe you have but the hazards are on all the time on mine. The signals override them so it doesn't interfere with traffic signaling when you are driving down the road. Never put a beacon on it. If traffic cant see a 8+ tonne piece of construction equipment its not your fault.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I like the idiots running loaders up the road that leave their rear worklights on during transport.

Nothing like blinding the traffic coming up behind you.

Ironically, I have one guy that did this after getting rear ended by a drunk. He did get pulled over by a cop and told to turn his light off. Duh


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the idiots running loaders up the road that leave their rear worklights on during transport.
> 
> Nothing like blinding the traffic coming up behind you.
> 
> Ironically, I have one guy that did this after getting rear ended by a drunk. He did get pulled over by a cop and told to turn his light off. Duh


Because it was easy ( and we didn't have a switch on hand) we wired the rear work lights to come on with the front ones on our newest 1025.
My wife was behind me one day going back to the shop, verified that the rear lights are blinding.
At least it's an easy fix, all the wiring is overhead and to access it the whole roof comes off with 4 bolts.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the idiots running loaders up the road that leave their rear worklights on during transport.
> 
> Nothing like blinding the traffic coming up behind you.
> 
> Ironically, I have one guy that did this after getting rear ended by a drunk. He did get pulled over by a cop and told to turn his light off. Duh


We have some DAs that plow snow with tractors all over several hamlets that do this, they do the same with their salter lights on their pickups. Its THE thing for the biggest and the best you know.kills me that they even do it on rural gravel roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

emmett518 said:


> The problem is that the roof on the hoe is 13 feet up,


Wanna bet?

I see hoes on trailers all the time and the trailer decks are not 6" off the ground.

Legal height is 13' 6", these guys are not getting permits every time they haul a hoe. Not to mention the number of wires they would be ripping down every single time they go up the road.


----------



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

ColliganLands said:


> i found the complete opposite of this over the weekend. everyone would slow way or stop when we were on the road/clearing an intersection/backing up/whatever. we only had maybe 3 or 4 people pass us the whole time we were on the roads plowing.
> maybe you need more lights?


I like your logic..... 1 roof light or similar just says..lights.... 8 lights says caution big things happening plus it makes it harder for them to see so they outta slow down.... just a thought


----------

